# How many pills do you take a day?



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

include vitamins


----------



## Manekineko (Dec 24, 2009)

One, SSRI pills


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

One a day. Vitamins, especially vitamin D.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

2 a day. Vitamins B and D. I even dip into my nephews flint stone vitamins, they're yummy. I don't believe in taking pills for anything else. I have a high tolerance to pain, i won't pop pills for the sake of it. Pills are bad bad bad :/ Too many Dr. prescribe pills out of pure laziness, mostly because they don't want to get to the root of an issue. Here take these a few times a day, that should cure everything, whatever.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Multivitamin and Nexium (for my tummy).

B complex, Omega 3, Vitamin D, etc as needed.

Averages to around 3/day. I suppose I could take up eating vegetables...


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Spades said:


> Multivitamin and Nexium (for my tummy).
> 
> B complex, Omega 3, Vitamin D, etc as needed.
> 
> Averages to around 3/day. I suppose I could take up eating vegetables...


You can get a very high quality omega 3 by grinding flaxseeds in an ordinary coffe grinder. It also costs less. And a trick for your tummy: bifidus yogurt. Works great for me.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Staffan said:


> You can get a very high quality omega 3 by grinding flaxseeds in an ordinary coffe grinder. It also costs less. And a trick for your tummy: bifidus yogurt. Works great for me.


I eat probiotic yogurt almost daily, it's a fantastic addition to my diet and really helps! I've been trying to get off my medication for a while now but I find my stomach starts hurting about a week after I stop. I know I will eventually though ^_^ I take fish oils for the Omegas but I will try your suggestion!


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

I don't take any pills.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> 2 a day. Vitamins B and D. I even dip into my nephews flint stone vitamins, they're yummy. I don't believe in taking pills for anything else. I have a high tolerance to pain, i won't pop pills for the sake of it. Pills are bad bad bad :/ Too many Dr. prescribe pills out of pure laziness, mostly because they don't want to get to the root of an issue. Here take these a few times a day, that should cure everything, whatever.


Have fun with panic attacks and PTSD and not taking pills. If I have a panic attack or get manic, I am fucked! Klonopin is the only thing that does it for me when that happens. That, and I also enjoy taking Vilarian root as well.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

2 for the ADHD, an omega 3, Vit D and sometimes a vit C


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

About 15 to 20 Vitamins a day..


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

About four different vitamins...that is, if I remember to take them.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Opps, I answered incorrectly. 

Okay, I take two tablets of turmeric 3 times a day... or more depending.

2 vit e's

1 zinc 

and 2 different antibiotics two times a day. 

And depending on those antibiotics, I might pop a diflucan. 

sheesh..


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I take 30mg ablify, 20mg prozac, 7.5mg deplin, 750 total one 450 and one 300 lithium extended release, and for this week only bactrium for uti.thinking about adding vitamin d and fish oil.


----------



## Moving Star (Nov 19, 2010)

Two a day, though that will be bumped up to three in the very near future. A daily multivitamin, 40 mg Celexa, and within the next few weeks I'll be starting on 150 mg Wellbutrin to hopefully continue chipping away at my Raging Crazy. :tongue:

The other three people I live with take veritable cocktails of 6-10 medications every day. :bored: I don't know how they manage; I'm a little intimidated by the idea of even adding a second medication to my current regimen of crazy pills.


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

Just painkillers (ibuprofen) for my random headaches, which happen more or less a couple times a month.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

None.

I tried the vitamin/supplement thing (specifically B3 & fish oil), but I never remember to take it, and then they go bad. It's a waste of money for me.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a few that would be good for me to take like zinc and iron particularly, one for my immune system and the other to supplement for the lack of iron in my diet, but I don't because they make me nauseous. I need their benefits but I can't handle that nausea. It's awful.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

SNRI
Calcium + vitamin D
Magnesium

I also take a powdered multivitamin + mineral + herb in juice that has a little bit of everything you can imagine in it.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

But really, I don't take pills.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

Things have changed since I last posted. Now I take gingo biloba and vitamic c daily. I also take ibuprofen almost daily for chronic headaches. Sometimes if I can't sleep I take melatonin, but not very often.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I take around 1-4 per day, all suplements.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

zero


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

An average of 4, if you count my vitamins which are not technically pills (gummy vitamins ftw)


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought it was 7-10 at first and voted that, but I forgot some, so it's 11-15... -.- It's so annoying, but I quite like being pain-free and healthy in the other aspects.

I take six a day for back pain, one for my heart rate, two for acne, two to prevent blood-clotting. I'm about to start taking vitamins for energy as well since my heart makes me tired, my heart medicine makes me tired too, and I can't do caffeine because of my heart. Oh and when I start going to school again, I'll have to take one for my stomach in the morning so I won't feel sick. I take eleven now but will be taking thirteen soon. I'm also gonna start taking pills for my period cramps, 'cause that shit's unbearable, and my regular pain medicine doesn't help that, but that won't be a daily thing, so I guess it doesn't really count.

I have very much trouble swallowing pills, though, due to my anatomy mixed with my fear of choking, so I have to waste a ton of my time crushing them and drinking them in juice...

My body sucks, but some people have it worse than I do, and I used to have it worse than I do now. I feel grateful that such medicine exists anyway. I'd definitely kill myself if I didn't have pain medicine. Yay for modern medicine


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> 2 a day. Vitamins B and D. I even dip into my nephews flint stone vitamins, they're yummy. I don't believe in taking pills for anything else. I have a high tolerance to pain, i won't pop pills for the sake of it. Pills are bad bad bad :/ Too many Dr. prescribe pills out of pure laziness, mostly because they don't want to get to the root of an issue. Here take these a few times a day, that should cure everything, whatever.


If you were having crippling and almost unbearable pain due to severe curvature of the spine, you would certainly change your mind. I also mean any severe pain. If my pain pills were nonexistent, I would definitely kill myself; my quality of life wouldn't be shit. I'd have to stay on the couch and cry all of the time; my life would be nothing but suffering. Pills are a beautiful thing from my perspective. I get to live happily.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

I was on iron supplements for a while since I passed out during my period a few times. But I made some adjustments to my eating pattern so I can do without them. Seems more natural, and I had a tendency to regularly forget these pills anyway, lol.

:tongue:

So currently: the occasional painkiller aside (maybe one every two months or so?) - none!
I'm really happy I'm healthy enough to not need them, especially when reading some of these posts.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

Boss said:


> I don't take any multivitamins. It sounds hilarious, but I have trouble swallowing multi-vitamins (esp. the Swiss ones; the size really irritates me, and they make me gag). Any not-so-hard-to-swallow MV suggestions are more than welcome!


You probably already have done this, but I would ask my pharmacist for fizzy tablets. 
Or potentially vitamins targeted at children. You could take two junior tablets instead of one adult giant gagger.

Not sure if they are also available abroad, but these are great:







Just put them in a glass of water, wait half a minute and drink! It even tastes like orange soda. Well, the kiddie one does. The adult one does not - because adults don't like things that taste good, don't they?! But the junior rolls -and the pharmacist- also mention that adults could just take two junior ones.

So yeah, guess I sometimes take one of these too. During winter, when ill. 

---
Edit: If I recall correctly, my mother also had multi-vitamin drops once. You had to add them to some water or yoghurt. Anyway, I would just inform in the local pharmacy what's available for you.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@apple pie

That is wonderful. Thank you so much.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I take a multivitamin, 2 Flaxseed Oil pills, 2 Cinnamon capsules and 1 Vitamin D pill, every day. Every single day since I was 14. (Minus the vitamin D, I had to start taking it due to deficiency.) I'm as healthy as healthy gets minus my anxiety/bipolar.. which I haven't received medication for ..yet.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

None. There's nothing wrong with me, so I don't see the need.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

I take *34* per day--*all vitamins & herbal supplements*. I have no prescriptions and rarely take pain relievers, except to alleviate the occasional hangover.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

NChSh said:


> I take *34* per day--*all vitamins & herbal supplements*. I have no prescriptions and rarely take pain relievers, except to alleviate the occasional hangover.


Why so many?


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I take a Welbutrin in the morning and a Melatonin at night. One is prescription and I direly need it since I have severe ADD/depression and the other is natural and helps me sleep (I suffer from insomnia). And when it's that time of the month, Aleve. Aleve is the only thing that works.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

One and a half pills for my anxiety, which is 150mg of zoloft. I don't take anything else, expect if I am sick or in pain, but that is not usually the case.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Because American food, even the organically grown stuff, is practically devoid of actual nutrition and I like to optimize. I also drink raw apple cider vinegar 3x per day, use only raw honey and xylitol for sweeteners, and buy as much unprocessed and organic food as possible. I am not vegan or vegetarian, however, nor a complete health nut. I do, though, like to counter any abuses I may inflict on my body from other excesses. I think it may also have some part in why people think I'm 10-12 years younger than I actually am (well, that or my immaturity).


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Vitamin C, vitamin D, a bone, skin, hair vitamin with a bunch of stuff, cod liver oil pills, and zinc


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

woah most of you guys scare me with the crazy amounts of meds you swallow every day! it's a miracle you're still alive and (I suppose) healthy, but the question is rather: how will your organism toward middle to old age be? doesn't look too optimistic to me, sry.

but of course we cannot know what will happen for sure.


----------



## CyberHiker (Aug 8, 2011)

Nothing, not even vitamins. Strangely, I think in the Western world supplements are greatly encouraged even though there is no need! If you know how to control your diet that is.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

none and hardly ever have. not saying they wouldnt work but i think they may become a means of comfort when i get older (31 now) so that im not immune at that time and probably they will be more necessary too.


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

0

I don't take medication regularly..


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Just my OCD pill.


----------



## PrimroseMind (Jan 28, 2013)

None.


----------



## Lolalee (Mar 12, 2014)

15 but I have cancer so


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I take 4


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

At least 4-6 unfortunately, sometimes more. 

Anti-inflammatories and prescription strength muscle relaxants mostly. Sometimes sleep medication. I have chronic pain issues from some injuries, I don't believe in vitamins.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Melatonin, 82mg aspirin, Allopurinol. Pain relievers as needed for Arthritis.

So... 3 or 4?


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

If you mean those things you swallow whole then no.
I do take anti nausea / acid reflux medicine, though. Also due to recent times of nocturnal living, Vitamin D.
About 3 ingested medicines, thus.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

2. Birth control to regulate periods, and Reactine (allergy medication) because my sinuses are sensitive to everything.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

0. At some point I realized that allergy meds aren't doing much for me.


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

Enough to keep me as proud as a white man from the suburbs.










I'm taking three at the moment, one of them being the only actually pill which is an antidepressant. The other two are supplements and I plan on taking an additional seven or so so we're looking at eight or nine.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Escitalopram 20mg everyday. So, two tablets.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

A liquid for anti seizures, a pill in the morning for high blood pressure, a pill at night for migraines.


----------

